# Are there any good 6x8/5x7 speakers? dont kill me for asking please



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

After half a dozen car installs in the last year I am just plain lazy and not motivated to spend a lot of time with modified installs...I like my car looking stock...

I finally have the amp I want to run and the deck is good enough...

My question is I think the amp is going to kill the JBL speakers that are in the car now...its a Ford...with 6x8's....

I know it goes against the grain with all you fanatics but I want to put in some good stock size speakers to handle the Draconia I am going to use and be done with it....

so what would be a good choice that can handle 100 rms per speaker? 

If I keep the car I will eventually put in 6.5 comps but seeing how I have a bad history of selling my car too soon...I dont want to devote that much to it ...

I am trying to stay simple....as I got burned out on the search for perfection

dont be too rough ..just give me some suggestions...

Right now it looks like POLK.....inifnity's are just too harsh and tiny to me

would like something without the harshness and a little bass


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

from what I have listened to rockford power/punch and yes polk, funny enough I bought some speakers on closeout from parts express for my inlaws/wifes vehicle and they sound damn good especially for the money, but dunno if they would be up to your standards heh


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Pioneer Revs.


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah revs are ok, I don't enjoy them as much as others, I actually think the rockfords are better


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know if it was the revs, but I heard some pioneers that sounded pretty nice. 6x9's, and I think they were a mid level model, around $90.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

The best sounding 5x7 that I have used is from Boston Acoustics. I had Rally components in the front and a 2-way Rally Coax in the rear. If you are lookng for a coax I would look at their stuff. They were very tonally balanced and offered good mid-bass. 

The coax lacked a little of that high end sparkle that you get from a good component set but they were so well balanced that they were very solid performers.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

elminster said:


> from what I have listened to rockford power/punch and yes polk, funny enough I bought some speakers on closeout from parts express for my inlaws/wifes vehicle and they sound damn good especially for the money, but dunno if they would be up to your standards heh


If you are talking about the 5x7 plate speakers that are like $5, they actually sound really good to me too. They are made by Pioneer. I bought 4 of them just to play with and they are quite surprising. Not as much midbass as a regular 5x7, but way more than I would have thought. Here's a link...

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=269-326&CFID=7637983&CFTOKEN=75269306


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

yup those are the ones, they are freaking amazing for the money, I wasn't expecting much when I got them, just a little bit better than the stocks in their cars, boy was I surprised, made me regret my previous purchases for myself haha


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

buy a 6x8 adapter plate and have your choice of 5.25 components...


----------



## nduncw (Apr 18, 2007)

I have Rainbow SL 5x7 coaxial speakers installed in my Ford Explorer, and I really like them. I also didn't want to modify the interior of my SUV, so component speakers were not an option. I listened to as many 5x7/6x8 speakers in my area before I decided, and the ones I liked best were Boston Acoustics SX85 (I liked them better than the BA SL80's and the JL Audio TR series 5x7 that were available to listen to at one local B&M shop), MB Quart reference 6x8 (RVF 268), Kenwood eXcelon 6x8 (KFC-X680). I also listened to the Polk DB 5x7, the eclipse 5x7, and Kicker 6x8 at CC, and the Alpine 5x7 type S at BB, and I liked the Alpine speakers the best from those, but not as much as the ones mentioned before. I ended up purchasing the rainbow's based on their online reputation, and I am glad that I did. Hope this helps. 

Nathan


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Diamond Audio D3's are pretty nice


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

My niece's better half likes the Alpines


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

heh thats funny, out of the ones you mentioned from bestbuy I definately would put the polk above the alpine, haven't listened to the others, picked up a set of the kickers for 30 bucks so can't go wrong there imo, how much did you pay for the rainbows?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Polks for $74.99
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_9125_Polk+Audio+db571.html


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

crutchfield used to have the polk db570 for 59.99, gotta check if they still do


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

I stand corrected they are now 49.99


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

pg rsd is my favorite to date. rf power series are nice if you like an extry sparkly tweet.


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

how do you rate the 2 against each other hillbilly?


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> pg rsd is my favorite to date. rf power series are nice if you like an extry sparkly tweet.


Good to know. I got PG RSD comps and coaxials on the way in the mail (hopefully). Online vendor is kinda jerking me around a little right now about a tracking number.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

elminster said:


> how do you rate the 2 against each other hillbilly?


dollar for dollar you can't go wrong with either. but most of the diyma crowd would probably like the rsd's better. the rf power seems to be better for keeping up with subs but still sound clear as can be. for a high power application rf has my vote.


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

I really liked the rf, both the power and punch, never found a place that carried phoenix gold to listen to them


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Gentlejax....you've lost it. 

6x8 speakers? BUWUAHHHHH!!!!! 

Sorry....I had to since no one else did.:blush:


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> Gentlejax....you've lost it.
> 
> 6x8 speakers? BUWUAHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Sorry....I had to since no one else did.:blush:



hey bud....maybe I have but at least I got myself a Draconia......... 

I will probably change over to 6.5 comps later but for right now got other things to do and whatnot............

I know its not a popular choice but right now its where I am heading...

I guess I need to run up to BB and see my nephew so I can see what kind of discount he can get me on some speakers..

MZ


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

you probably can't beat those polks authorized for 50 bucks bud


----------

